# A story of Justin the kitty



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

This story brings up all sort of emotions for me. I thought I would share it although the little kitty sure is frightened by all the applause and that bothered me.

Justin The Kitten - The View - ABC.com


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I saw that on Reddit. That poor baby, I am so glad he is healed and safe. Can't imagine being so cruel to do something like that.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There are some really really cruel people out there...
That poor little kitten to go through that...
I wish they would have asked the audience to please be quite, so as not overload the poor little guy, he looked pretty scared.


----------

